# need help fixing canister filter



## fahrenheitfan1 (Nov 23, 2012)

hey everyone, i received a canister filter for free the other day but it was broken, the impeller wasn't spinning when i plugged it in so i checked the impeller and it was fine, i think is it the motor that is broken, any idea on how to fix it, it won't pump water


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

You'd need to post the name brand and model of the filter.. if it's a major brand, chances are replacement parts are available from either stores or the manufacturer.. if it's an off brand, who knows. But without more info, can't be of any more help.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

check the impeller shaft, if its bent, the impeller can't move


----------



## fahrenheitfan1 (Nov 23, 2012)

it's an off brand, the impeller is fine, i thought it might have been the shaft so i bought a new one, it didn't arrive yet though, i think it's the actual motor, the motor can't be replace, so i was wondering if it can be fixed, thanks for the quick replies


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*filter*

try posting a pic it may help narrow it down


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Without actually seeing the pump I've got no clue. An off brand doesn't really tell us what the brand name is... 

Maybe post some pics and give us a Brand Name (even if it is an oddball brand). I've fixed a few pumps in my day, but never a canister. Have you tried rinsing the pump itself? Maybe it has some sand or other debris stuck inside of it.


----------



## fahrenheitfan1 (Nov 23, 2012)

i can't seem to be able to post pictures, my filter looks like this one though, even with picture, you won't see anything wrong, everything is fine and in place, my idea is that the wire is broken or it's water damaged, any ideas how to fix this?


----------



## LTPGuy (Aug 8, 2012)

fahrenheitfan1 said:


> i can't seem to be able to post pictures, my filter looks like this one though, even with picture, you won't see anything wrong, everything is fine and in place, my idea is that the wire is broken or it's water damaged, any ideas how to fix this?


1. Use an ohm meter or multimeter set to ohm and measure the resitance between the two prongs on the power cord.

2. If the resistance is 0. Your coil (motor housing where the impeller goes in) is fused ad will need to be replaced.

3. If the resistance is between 10-1k ohms, then try to wiggle the power cord around a little. If the reading fluctuation between your current value and infinity, you likely have a bad power cord. Go to step 5.

4. If the resistance is > 10K or infinity, you either have an open circuit in the power cord or the coil.

5. Due to safety and liability, I would recommend replacing the motor housing at this point for you.

Good luck.


----------

